# pink tongue



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 2, 2006)

i took some pics of my new babe and thought id share .does anyone have a good caresheet for these guys. at the moment im feeding him snails and slugs and also mince meat scented with crushed snails.
i saw a jar of snails at my local asian grocery and thought i could use them.theyre a lot cheaper than the herp product and theyre for human consumption.
they do come from china and are in spring water.


----------



## ashman07 (Oct 2, 2006)

They look great baz.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2006)

I keep Pink Tongues and only feed them snails. I go out a couple of times a year, very early mornings after heavy due or rain and you can collect hundreds of snails in one go, you need to look for rockeries with the right type of plants growing over them, but once you find the right type of garden you will find hundreds of snails in the early morning as they leave their cover to feed on the plants ect. then the snails are placed in a dry airated garbage bin with a few sheets of news paper in the bottom, the bin is placed in a dark cool spot (under the house). snails last for months kept like this and can be used as needed. All snails are kept in the bin for a week before feeding in case they have been baited.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for that jason,do you put any feed in for the snails?
agapanthus seems to attract snails so ill hit the neighbors place because i got rid of that weed from my place.
does anyone use the canned snails from the asian groceries?i thought they could be a good standby.
baz


----------



## jordo (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome lizards, they look very active 
congrats


----------



## Magpie (Oct 3, 2006)

Baz, I used to freeze the slugs and snails. Could get 6 months worth of feed in one drizzly day where I was, freeze them into snaploc bags and defrost at need. If you know anyone in the country, farm gardens are usually chokkas with snails and if they haven't used any poisons you can be confident they are chemical free.
I know a lot of people feed them cat food, but after they've been eating slugs and snails you have to let them get real hungry beofre they'll take it.


----------



## ando611 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice pics. I was interested in getting a couple of these once, how do they handle?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2006)

Nah, no food. by keeping them dry and cool they go into hibernation.


----------



## shelby (Oct 3, 2006)

Some good photo's there you did well to catch it with it's tonge out


----------

